# Win a Trip to the SEMA Show. Just LIKE CarCrushing.com on Facebook



## AutoGuide.com

There may be no such thing as a free lunch, but there sure is a free trip to the SEMA Show in Las Vegas up for grabs!

So what IS the catch? Like CarCrushing.com on Facebook it's that simple.

Once you do you'll start seeing some of the wackiest, wildest and most fun car photos, videos and stories this crazy thing call the Interwebs can provide.

Oh, and if you win you'll get a trip for two to Las Vegas, including flights, three nights accommodation and entry to the industry-only SEMA Show at the Las Vegas Convention Center. It's only the world's largest aftermarket car parts expo and a bucket list item on every car guy's list. No biggie.

So head on over and like us on Facebook right now!


More: *Win a Trip to the SEMA Show. Just LIKE CarCrushing.com on Facebook* on AutoGuide.com


----------

